# Uber, your "partners" are making a request.



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

*REPORT: DRIVERS ASK UBER TO ADD GRATUITY FEATURE TO APP*

*Monday, February 16, 2015 12:51PM
SAN FRANCISCO (KGO) --
Uber drivers are pushing for a level playing field in the transportation market.*

*According to **CNET**, drivers are asking the app's San Francisco-based creators to add a gratuity feature.*

*Right now, if an Uber rider wants to tip, it has to be with cash.*

*Drivers say that's not happening often. But their competitors with Lyft and cabbies are collecting.*

*An **online petition** for the tip feature has close to 14,000 signatures.*

http://abc7news.com/business/report-drivers-ask-uber-to-add-gratuity-feature-to-app/520377/


----------

